# RLED



## Jess80 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm building a Russian big muff.  It's my first build.  My question is, there appears to be a resistor spot, labeled RLED.  The connection for the led is on the opposite side of the board.  What am I suppressed to do with this RLED spot on the board?


----------



## Robert (Apr 6, 2019)

That's the current limiting resistor for the LED.  Install a 4.7K if you're using a standard brightness LED, or 10K if you're using a super-bright LED.


----------



## Jess80 (Apr 11, 2019)

Follow up...
There is what appears to be a diode between C13 and C14.  It's labeled 5817.  Is that diode a 1n5817, or something else entirely?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 11, 2019)

That is a 1n5817 diode.


----------



## Jess80 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think I've got everything figured out except for wiring in the pots.  That seems to have been left out of the diagram.  It surely couldn't be as straight forward as wiring the pots straight to the adjacent holes in the board.  Can it?  Anyone got a pic of the finished circuit laying around?


----------



## Robert (Apr 13, 2019)

Jess80 said:


> It surely couldn't be as straight forward as wiring the pots straight to the adjacent holes in the board.  Can it?  Anyone got a pic of the finished circuit laying around?



Yep, that's exactly how you do it.  Lug 1 of each pot goes to the square pad.  

The boards are designed for right angle pin PCB mounted pots, but you can wire up solder lug type.

This page is a work in progress but the section on Potentiometers should show you what you need to know.





						General Build Instructions - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Jess80 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you so much for the support.  I've always gotten a quick response, it's amazing!


----------



## MrClark6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Just asked this same question on a new thread...oops. Should've just searched RLED the first time!


----------

